# Cigar and a Classic



## bill (May 21, 2004)

For your viewing pleasure LOL Just working on my photo skills


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks to me like your improving on the photo skills. Pens look good too.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those pictures came out awesome. Plus I like the pens.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Looks to me like your improving on the photo skills. Pens look good too.


some how it's just not the same without my blue tarp  that was my trademark LOL


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Cigar is good. Light back ground on these pens is also good.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet Pens Bill!! I like the second one best!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BOTH look first class to me, bill.. Kinda do miss the blue tarp..LOL but the light background is mucho better...

p.s. I STILL got your display box here but aint found a way to get it to you yet.. Still working on it..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Don't worry about the box, if someone else that can get it needs it, then by all means let them. I don't have a supply of pens to put inside LOL Ones I make usually find a new home, I do have a couple special ones that will never leave...but they are secure LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding pens Bill !
Hedge for sure and I'm guessing Mesquite ?

Your photo skills are worthy of your turnings, what's next !


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> Don't worry about the box, if someone else that can get it needs it, then by all means let them. I don't have a supply of pens to put inside LOL Ones I make usually find a new home, I do have a couple special ones that will never leave...but they are secure LOL


I can ferry the box for you Jim, will be making a trip to the double wide in a few weeks and need to meet up with you later Bill to get your POINT donations.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sounds like a good plan then, Thanks ET

I got one done of the spalted maple. I will be on it this week now that the weather is going to be nice. Just can not do envirotex in the cold


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I can ferry the box for you Jim, will be making a trip to the double wide in a few weeks and need to meet up with you later Bill to get your POINT donations.


Sounds good to me, Richard...just lemme know.. My schedule is usually REALLY full....


----------

